# what is wrong with Uber Rating and Uber Pax (Seriously)



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

Uber Rating = The dumbest idea ever (if the rider have a problem they can always email uber and that should be it and not this stupid rating BS) (And you will be Deactivated for rating below 4.7 BS)

Uber Pax = The dumbest Cheapest piece of sh*t on earth. (I just installed a Uber Rider App and use it and no where does it said that Tips are not required. Pax dont tip because they are cheapo.

Now like most of you drivers I dont really mind driving around low-life cheapo around if there is no rating for them to rate at the end of the ride because of the rating system I kick riders out because I sense they will not rate me 5 star so I am force to tell the pax to request another Uber and this ride is over.
(Pax cant rate you if the pax cancel their rides on their own)

Pax that Rate you 3 star or less. Now these people are really asking for cleaning fees because what is the driver gonna lose ??? (This is like not Tipping your Pizza Delivery Guy, you are really asking your house to be egged later on)

Lastly, the Uber Customer Service workers pretending to be Uber Drivers in this forum.
(The only people that would ever said anything good about Uber is the people that work for Uber Customer Service pretending to be a Uber Driver)


----------



## Nguyenvu (Aug 25, 2016)

You are right. Uber is bad now with no riders. You can hardly making any moneys....


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

i think your expectations of this gig are too high. lower the bar a few notches, if not more, and you won't be disappointed. well, there'll just be contant disappointments, it just won't come as a surprise.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

ddelro219 said:


> i think your expectations of this gig are too high. lower the bar a few notches, if not more, and you won't be disappointed. well, there'll just be contant disappointments, it just won't come as a surprise.


I dont really mind with all these Uber Rules. Only if the Paid is good meaning $2+ per mile or if the Paid is just OK meaning $1.50 per mile.
But for $1 or less per mile, I expect the Pax to be well behave and be respectful and thankful that the Driver pick them up but often time the opposite is true.
The one dumbest thing ever is the Rating System, I believe 99% of all UberX Drivers would agree. If the Pax ever encountered a problem, they can always email Uber Support and flag the driver and that should be it and not this 5 stars BS and 4 star deactivation non-sense.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

When the fare is $1 a mile ,all uber drivers has to go offline untill there is,surge 2x or more, 90 percent I accept call with surge ,other wise noway, meanwhile I'm looking for a real job


----------



## KellieP83 (Jul 7, 2016)

stephan said:


> When the fare is $1 a mile ,all uber drivers has to go offline untill there is,surge 2x or more, 90 percent I accept call with surge ,other wise noway, meanwhile I'm looking for a real job


It can be surging in my area and I'll be right in the middle of it and I rarely ever get pinged! I'll then get a ping for a pick up 8 minutes away!! I even got a message from Uber acknowledging that I keep getting calls further out and that they'll work on getting me closer pick ups and it has never changed. As for surges, I hardly ever get to take advantage of them.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes today I got kicked it 5 min 3 times because didn't accept call, it's just funny, I'm in the surge area today in the 4.9x next area 3.7x south 2.5x north 2.8x and I got calls from 14 min away ,20 min, other towns, no thank you not stupid to drive far for 90 cents a mile.


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

When you don't accept and I don't accept, uber make it high same like this morning, anyway I took 2 trips at 2.7x and 2.1 x 3min away , for 21 $ ,I accept call 2x ,7min way , but after I see its 7.2miles away, I canceled, not worth it , 7miles,then the girl want to go 3 miles away, you will get $6 roughly, but you are driving 7.2 plus 3 miles , plus 7.2 or 10.2 ,minimum u will be driving 18-19 miles back, because that area there is no passengers. I took hundreds time passengers there and I come back empty, well 19miles, 2$ gaz, that $4 , tax, so you drive 19 miles at lest for$ 3 no thank you. If uber let us see the pax distination them may be .on my experience most far distance pick up ,the pax just go 1-3 miles, 10 percent they say sorry and they tips the rest no tips and some of them they give negative feedback mo...ther fu.....kers lol . So no more stay there.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Why does everyone keep talking about surges ??? I've been ranting over in the surge forum section about how, at least in the SF bay area, we really don't get surge pay anymore, whether the area is surging or not...... because the pax has to agree to pay the higher surge rate, and if they dont, they still get a ride ! So only a select few who don't know any better agree to the higher surge rates.

I took a dozen rides in surge areas one day last week, and got zero surge pay.


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Don't following Surge bur let the Surge following you! If you want to get rate , don't drive in Rush hours time to much, because people wake up late,or take too long for make up and dress up than they are late for work. The best day to have good rate is on the weekend. Don't take too many Uberpool because you will get twice of of the rate instead of 1 rate from the UberX. let say if you have 1 rider on UberX , if some how you have miss a turn , than only 1 rider rate you. But If you have uberpool , you make a mistaken, than 2 riders will rate You. 
here is an example:
If you have UberX, if this person does not like you, than only 1 Person rate You
But if You have You have Uberpool , if they both does not like you, than 2 people rate you at the same ride. Right now my rate is 4.9.6, sometime I hit up to 5 star, there many riders asking how long I drive for Uber, I told them 2 years and they be like wow. I am not smart but I have learn the hard way from 1 year ago 4.7, 
The best way don't focus on money is when you have score of 4.7, try to get score up to 4.8.5 than at this time you can focus on money, because 4.8.5 that mean you are in the safety zone.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I swear im starting to think that my posts have been made invisible....
I'm bringing up stuff that should have people up in arms and instead I'm being completely ignored.
If somebody could just tell me, "We see you dumbass..... we just don't care what you have to say", that would be very nice of you


----------

